# Need a little Info



## Trojan7 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm considering lowering my whip and would like to get some feedback on what you would consider to be the "best bang for your buck" in terms of lowering option? I am also thinking about getting a body kit with the Wald being the one I am leaning towards. What can I expect to pay if I decided to move forward with either one? I'm new to this forum so any help anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

Lowering springs are going to run you roughly around $300 and the Wald kit about $3000.


----------



## Trojan7 (Oct 10, 2006)

Seven,
Which lowering springs would you recommend? I've heard H&R and Eibach are pretty good. I'm assuming that $300 does not include labor. Is that correct? Do you have any recommendations on places that are reputable? Thanks.


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

I just lowered my car yesterday. The Eibach and H&R springs are too subtle of a drop for me. So I opted for Intrax. It drops the car 1.5" F/R. The ride is amazing, very soft like factory.

$300 does not include labor. The average price a shop will charge you for installing springs will be about $200-$300, depending on the shop.

You can look on eBay for springs. Thats where I bought mine.


----------



## Trojan7 (Oct 10, 2006)

I've heard that the you actually get a better feel for the road after the vehicle is lowered. That's always a plus. Got any pics of your ride? 1.5" might be too low for me but I'd like to make sure before I do anything. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

Trojan7 said:


> I've heard that the you actually get a better feel for the road after the vehicle is lowered. That's always a plus. Got any pics of your ride? 1.5" might be too low for me but I'd like to make sure before I do anything. I appreciate the feedback.


My mistake, it actually lowers the car 1.4" F/R.

Yes, it does give you a better feel for the road. When I change lanes, it feels really tight and cornering is just awsome.

Here are some pics. I ordered my wheels about a month ago and they will be here next week. Can't wait!


----------



## Trojan7 (Oct 10, 2006)

Did you lower the car yourself? Looks good. I'm sure it will look tight once you put the wheels on. By the way, what kind of wheels are you putting on this bad boy? I've got 22" Asanti's on mine.


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

Trojan7 said:


> Did you lower the car yourself? Looks good. I'm sure it will look tight once you put the wheels on. By the way, what kind of wheels are you putting on this bad boy? I've got 22" Asanti's on mine.


I had my friend do. Along with the springs, I got Zimmerman rotors, Axxis Delux brake pads (helps reduce brake dust alot), and stainless steel brake lines. About seven hours of work. The shop wanted to charge me $1,200 for labor. I gave my buddy $300 to do it.

They are going to be Auto Couture wheels. Chrome lips with brushed aluminum faces, three piece.

22" x 9.5" Front - 245/30/22

22" X 11" Rear - 295/25/22


----------



## mvallido (Feb 2, 2006)

Any camber problems?


----------



## Trojan7 (Oct 10, 2006)

What did adding all this add up to? Upgrading the brake pads is a smart idea because the factory pads are definitely messy. By the way, by getting all this done, does it void the manufacturer's warranty?


----------



## dbringas (May 5, 2006)

ya does it void the warranty by lowering also did you have to get it aligned. :dunno:


----------

